# Computer Pins



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Very new to all of this so forgive my ingoance. I just purchased about 250 Scrap computer towers. I have been removing the pins from the boards and processor chips. What is the easiest way to refine them? Any help is much appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## butcher (Mar 5, 2010)

there can be several methods to recover then refine the metals.
nitric is about the easiest, to remove base metals, silver and palladium can be recovered from the solution, the gas can be dangerous, nitric can get expensive,
a slower process for removing base metals would be the acid peroxide approach, slower, but less fumes, and the solution is reusable,
for pins there is also the concentrated sulfuric acid cell.

solder tin and lead can be a problem removing a little time removing these can save you time and fustration later, hcl, or acid peroxide will break down the solder brushing also helps, the lead will break down to white powder tin will go into solution,

remember any time you mix nitric and HCl in any quantity it will dissolve your gold into solution, even from the salts of either of these, inceneration will drive off these salts as gases.

the easiest for the beginner to dissolve the gold and to get it back would be HCL? Bleach method

the fastest is Aqua regia.

have you studied HOKES? also I suggest to collect the material and study well just doing expieriments to see how different metals react in the different acids, practice makeing and useing test solutions,
once you understand the safety issues and safe disposal of your waste products, and have a good grasp of the different techniques and the problems assosiated, you will have a good supply of material to handle and will have the understanding to handle it without wasting your gold and doing dumb things. diving off this bridge in this cold water without knowing what you are jumping into is not a good Idea.
start with something simple like fingers follow the methods if you have to get started while your studying, 
doggonit who would thing just getting a little bit of gold would be so much work and require an education?
but this is just my two penny's take em or leave em.


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would start here http://www.goldrecovery.us
and get a coppy of hokes book

Eric


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 6, 2010)

250 towers should yield 250+ pounds of motherboards
that should get you $2.50 a pound or so from your
local scrap buyers. If each tower had a card or two
in it that would give you some gold fingers that could
be collected and processed using AP (acid peroxide).
That is a good way to get a feel for how the processing
and refining of escrap works (and how much effort is involved).

The processors can be sold on ebay. The power supplies, 
floppy drives, CD's, wire can also be sold to Mr. Scrapman.
Get some quick income from what you have. Study the topics
of this forum that relate to escrap and ease your way into
this hobby. Then you can decide if you want to stay at it. 

Please read the forum topic on SAFETY here - you will be glad you did. 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Aug 19, 2011)

is there a rule of thumb for pins as to what to pay, I have aguy just called me, he has pulled all the pins from processors and has 1/2 coffee can full, what should I offer? for the pins?

dave


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Dave 

After reading many post over the years ,, I guess around 2 gr per lb. of pins :roll: of course this would depend on the material you are working with (High or low) grade pins ,, you could get less or you could get more , this would depend on how you process them.  

I would offer $10.00 per lb and go from there ,,, but I would not go over say $15-20.00 per lb. There are several things to look at with pins . :roll: :roll: 

1. is there any solder on them?
2. are they fully plated or partial ?
3. are they high grade or low grade .?

I know Gold is at around $59.00 per gram ,,, but you must count the low end and your time and your chemicals as well.. :roll: 

I hope this helpes a little.


----------

